# Bottom feeder(s)



## Loustank (Jul 14, 2013)

Hi  I have a tall (14x14x18) 15 gallon tank. Currently have a dwarf gourami and 4 skirt tetras. I am planning on getting one blue ram. The gourami is very peaceful, and hoping he gets along with the ram. Has anyone had issues with a ram and gourami before? 

Also looking for a bottom feeder or pleco of some sort. Any advice on something that would work well with my other fish?


----------



## slonghi (Jun 28, 2013)

My favorite bottom feeders are as follows: Any cory cats, golden dojo loach, ghost shrimp. The corys like to be in groups so you may not want them in your tank but the dojo loach doesn't mind being solitary.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

No pleco will fit over time in your tank.So stay away from them.
As far as gourami/GBR it really depends on the gourami.If it is truly peaceful(and not just happy with the tank to itself) then they may be fine.


----------



## Loustank (Jul 14, 2013)

I think I'll try two ghost shrimp...unless anyone has advice on these guys in terms of aggression towards each other an other fish in my tank?


----------



## slonghi (Jun 28, 2013)

Loustank said:


> I think I'll try two ghost shrimp...unless anyone has advice on these guys in terms of aggression towards each other an other fish in my tank?


They should not bother your fish and what you currently have more than likely will not bother them either unless you have an evil fish. I would get more than two though. In my 20g tank I have a dozen and in my 150g I have about 50.


----------



## Loustank (Jul 14, 2013)

Thanks! What about Cherry Shrimp? Are the parameters the same as the ghost?


----------



## slonghi (Jun 28, 2013)

Cherry red shrimp are much smaller than ghost shrimp and therefore are picked on my most fish. Your gourami will probably make a snack out of them. I had to gt a separate tank for my CRS that I only keep a few guppies in.


----------

